
Palantir CEO rips Silicon Valley in letter to investors - doener
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/25/palantir-ceo-rips-silicon-valley-in-letter-to-investors.html
======
jmeister
Karp, in other words: You can’t HANDLE the truth!

I agree with him. Most people who criticize defense/police have no clue what
it takes to keep everyone safe.

~~~
longerthoughts
> Most people who criticize defense/police have no clue what it takes to keep
> everyone safe.

Yes and somewhat amusingly this is also true of most people who bash critics
of defense/police.

------
brian_cloutier
The timing of this article and the complete lack of any original analysis
makes it seem unlikely this isn't a submarine.

[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
wmf
It's an excerpt from Palantir's S-1 that was filed today, not some kind of
mastermind PR.

~~~
moralestapia
>not some kind of mastermind PR

I would believe one would hire one or two of those for a multi-billion dollar
exercise tho.

~~~
wmf
Absolutely. But in this case you don't need to call up CNBC and pitch them a
story about an S-1; those stories are already their bread and butter.

